
Shopify Shares Tumble After Surprise Loss on Spending Boost - CitizenTekk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-29/shopify-loss-widens-on-increased-spending-sending-shares-lower
======
AznHisoka
It "tumbled" to the same price it was at last Thursday...

~~~
juandazapata
What a click-baity title. The article finishes with this:

> Still, Shopify is one of Canada’s best-performing stocks, having gained 135%
> this year as investors rewarded the company’s fast-growing sales and
> innovations in online checkout products

~~~
nemild
Words like this drive engagement. Many journalists also don't have statistical
training.

I wrote a financial media literacy guide for precisely this reason:

> Extreme Language: Articles use extreme language to represent price
> movements, as these engage readers (e.g., meltdown, bloodbath, crash,
> massacre, topple), but are often statistically suspect

[https://github.com/nemild/hack-the-
media/blob/master/financi...](https://github.com/nemild/hack-the-
media/blob/master/financial-media-guide.md)

Some other good notes in this article:

Context Matters. The Stock Market Drop Is Less Scary Than It Seems.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/05/upshot/context-matters-
th...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/05/upshot/context-matters-the-stock-
market-drop-is-less-scary-than-it-seems.html)

------
wil421
As a side note.

What is Bloomberg doing with Reader View on iOS? It worked for another article
about the subprime loans and bypassed the modal. Now the reader view is
switching articles every couple seconds.

------
dmix
The media plays as much a role in pushing these unrealistic hyper-growth
narratives on public companies as anybody.

------
dangerboysteve
are Andrew Left's of Citron Research shorts still active for Shopify?

